# kernel mode driver not running. vista 64 & nvidia



## gamester101 (Jan 7, 2008)

I Just DLed atitools and installed. 

I get "kernel mode driver not running" error, then the main window sliders are greyed out.
Im using vista 64 bit with a 7800 nvida card. Do I need another driver or something?

My nvidea driver is up to date.

thanks


----------



## Goose II (Jan 13, 2008)

Same problem here. Have Vista 64-bit, but using an ATI X1600.


----------



## Goose II (Jan 13, 2008)

Nevermind, I installed 0.27 beta3 which has better 64-bit support, and now it is fine.


----------

